# Couple Of Fun Shooters



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It seems that I have finally settled on what I like to shoot most. Small slingshots with tapered flats, OTT.
At 5 inches, this pair is just a bit smaller in height than I like (5.5 to 6 inches). But I have been having a blast tearing up the pop cans with these. And they are easy on the hands too.

This first one is something I did when I got bored one rainy afternoon last week. I had a short length of a small ash log lying around. So I split a board out of it with my hatchet, about 1/2-inch thick. I then found a pattern which was small enough to fit on it and traced it out. I used a coping saw to cut it out. Then I used my portable belt sander to flatten it somewhat. I sanded off the sharp edges, and left it unfinished.

Strapped it up with tapered black thera band doubles and haven't been able to stop shooting with it since. It's no prize winner in the maker's circle, but it is a heck of a pocketable target shooter. I love it.

















Now the next one is a ruined project I started and noticed the flaw in the surface of the plywood after I was already into it. The design is one I got off someone here on the forum, but I forgot who? If you know who you are, don't be afraid to speak up, and thanks for posting.
















And here they are together -- a great pair of fun shooters!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking catties! And that is about the size that I prefer. For me, compact is where it's at! I do not find the big clunkers easy to carry, nor particularly fun to shoot. (I apologize to all for the "clunkers" jibe ... I know it is all a matter of taste.)

SOMEBODY on this forum came up with a very nice design ... he called it the Ninja. I like it very much. You might give that one a try ....









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope, Ninja's too small for me, hah!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those should do the job just fine!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yes sir, i roo am finding the "right size" for me too, i like the looks of yours, mine once finished will look something similar, but are Bill Hays designs.................. dont tell him


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

They look like alot of fun for plinking around


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. These are "beaters" and they shoot as good as any I have. They are really becoming everyday buddies.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_They look good Bill!_


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I love it when someone takes a log and splits it and obtains some good wood from within. I can't tell you how many
times in the past I've bypassed maple and other small wood logs lying by the road. No more.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sean said:


> I love it when someone takes a log and splits it and obtains some good wood from within. I can't tell you how many
> times in the past I've bypassed maple and other small wood logs lying by the road. No more.


Sean, ash is particularly good for getting good splits because the grain is usually very straight.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

They look really good. Something I'd take in my pocket to work


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

OTT tapered flats are where it is at. Plus Dayhikers slingshots kick ass.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Peresh said:


> OTT tapered flats are where it is at. Plus Dayhikers slingshots kick ass.


Why thank you Ray!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice, and I agree, small are great fun shooting.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

2nd one looks great Bill!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

They look very nice, I feel very much like you, I have many slingshot but the most use for convenience and effectiveness are small, no more than 12 cm.

Master A big hug ....... Alf


----------



## borybosell (May 18, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> It seems that I have finally settled on what I like to shoot most. Small slingshots with tapered flats, OTT.
> At 5 inches, this pair is just a bit smaller in height than I like (5.5 to 6 inches). But I have been having a blast tearing up the pop cans with these. And they are easy on the hands too.
> 
> This first one is something I did when I got bored one rainy afternoon last week. I had a short length of a small ash log lying around. So I split a board out of it with my hatchet, about 1/2-inch thick. I then found a pattern which was small enough to fit on it and traced it out. I used a coping saw to cut it out. Then I used my portable belt sander to flatten it somewhat. I sanded off the sharp edges, and left it unfinished.
> ...


I love ninja. There are outstanding pictures. I really like it very much. I am interested in your ninja toy but i have never seen these kind of ninja toy before. So I want to buy these kind of ninja toy. Are you interested to sell these ninja toy?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Dayhiker, did you put up a jpeg of the first one? I have a itty bitty piece of Bubinga just crying to be cut out into one of these........ ;-)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Dayhiker, did you put up a jpeg of the first one? I have a itty bitty piece of Bubinga just crying to be cut out into one of these........ ;-)


Yes, I put up a pdf a long time ago. It's here.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I do not know how I missed it....... Senility probably :-o

Thank You very much for the direct link my friend, cutting it out on 15 minutes...


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Just finished it and posted a little while ago like it ALMOST as much as the mini Chalice ;-) and that is saying something.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually, Blue, the Chalice came after this one which was a direct predecessor. Glad you like it, man!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

As I sit here twitching waiting for the oil to dry....... Lol nice to know the history of your fine designs too


----------

